# Những món dụng cụ bộ tách trà đạo cần phải có!



## gomsubaokhanh (29/10/21)

Thông thường, bộ tách pha trà trên bàn tiếp khách của chúng ta thường chỉ có ấm, bộ chén đĩa là những vật dụng cơ bản. Với những trà nhân chuyên nghiệp, bộ tách trà đạo của họ lại có rất nhiều những dụng cụ khác nhau.

Nếu bạn đang muốn dấn thân vào con đường chơi trà, thưởng trà hoặc chỉ đơn giản là muốn mở mang kiến thức, bài viết sẽ giúp bạn tìm hiểu đầy đủ về bộ dụng cụ trong bộ tách trà đạo.

Những dụng cụ trong bộ tách trà đạo
Trong bộ tách pha trà, ngoài ấm và chén, ta còn có các vật dụng khác như khay trà, hũ đựng trà, bộ dụng cụ gắp, cung nhãn, lọc trà

Ấm trà

Ấm trà là một trong những vật phẩm quan trọng nhất trong bộ tách trà đạo, được coi như linh hồn của bộ tách pha trà

Mỗi dáng ấm trà, loại ấm trà lại thích hợp với mục đích sử dụng khác nhau. Ví dụ như ấm trà độc ẩm luôn có dung tích nhỏ hơn ấm trà đối ẩm hay quần ẩm. Tùy thuộc vào số lượng người thưởng trà mà bạn cũng có thể chọn loại ấm phù hợp.




Ấm tử sa hiện nay là dòng ấm danh tiếng được nhiều người yêu thích bởi công năng hãm trà ngon tuyệt đỉnh. Các dòng ấm chén, bộ tách pha trà gốm sứ Bát Tràng cũng được nhiều người săn đón bởi chất lượng và giá thành hợp lý với người Việt.

Chén trà

Chén trà là dụng cụ trà đạo không thể thiếu tiếp theo. Một bộ tách pha trà thông thường sẽ có 6 chén nhỏ. Tuy nhiên, với bộ tách trà đạo chuyên nghiệp, ta thường thấy hai loại chén. Đó là chén tống và chén quân.

Chén tống trong bộ trà cụ.

Về hình dáng, chén tống và chén quân tương tự nhau. Nhưng về kích thước, chén tống lại lớn hơn chén quân khá nhiều.

Chén quân là những chén nhỏ dùng để uống trà. Còn công dụng của chén tống trong bộ ấm chén là đựng nước trà sau khi ra khỏi ấm và trước khi rót vào các chén quân. Đây là bước không thể thiếu đối với những nghệ nhân thưởng trà chuyên nghiệp.

Chén tống sẽ có tác dụng làm nước trà đều màu, đều vị. Bởi nếu rót nước ngay sau khi hãm trà, sẽ có chén đậm nhưng có chén lại bị nhạt. Việc sử dụng chén tống chén quân chính là một trong những nét nho nhã tinh tế của nghệ thuật trà đạo.

>>> Xem thêm: Bộ tách trà đạo chuyên nghiệp gồm những dụng cụ gì?


----------

